# Anyone clean their Idle Air Control Valve?



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

I going to try it to see if it help some stalling.

Mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Proper base idle and ignition timing per the FSM procedures are equally important. Make sure the secondary ignition system is in good shape,too, and stick with genuine Nissan or NGK parts.


----------



## speters (Feb 4, 2008)

Clean mine every year at tune-up time. Carbon builds-up in the valve and would stall the car out when coming to a stop. I just clean it out with carb cleaner (remove the carbon). Blow it out with some air afterward and then just re-install. I do this every time I change the spark plugs. It is a quick procedure.


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

speters said:


> Clean mine every year at tune-up time. Carbon builds-up in the valve and would stall the car out when coming to a stop. I just clean it out with carb cleaner (remove the carbon). Blow it out with some air afterward and then just re-install. I do this every time I change the spark plugs. It is a quick procedure.



That's exactly what I wanted to do to mine, but I'm embarrassed to say I couldn't find it. Is it under the V6 intake manifold or something?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## speters (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a 4cyl (1.6L). On the 1.6L it is located on the passenger side close to the rear fire wall. It is mounted to the plennum (opposite side of the TPS). It has two electrical plugs, three bolts to remove and one ventilation hose (at bottom). What motor do you have?


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

speters said:


> I have a 4cyl (1.6L). On the 1.6L it is located on the passenger side close to the rear fire wall. It is mounted to the plennum (opposite side of the TPS). It has two electrical plugs, three bolts to remove and one ventilation hose (at bottom). What motor do you have?



I have the 3.3l V6 in a 2000 Frontier


----------

